# london coffee shop knowledge required



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

im off down to the smoke for a weekend tomorrow with the missus sightseeing and afternoon teaing at claridges,i know where all the usual suspects are coffee shop wise but as we are early rises does anyone know any decent cafes that open before the usual 9.30-10am standard,were stopping in W1S round the corner from claridges ,

thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.workshopcoffee.com/stores

They open pretty early and aren't a million miles away from Claridges - just a bit east. Really good shop. There's also Kaffeine and Speakeasy in the west end too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow that's almost a proper holiday from where you are, like going to France for me


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

haha,yeah,got me passport for when i pass the border at watford gap


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I am also going to be in london this weekend. I'm planning a visit to The attendant, and to Department of Coffee and Social affairs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Prufrock is a only a minute's walk from DOCASA if you haven't been there before


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

+1 on prufrock


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes I have been to prufrock before, but might still pop in!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I can vouch for Notes, Kaffeine, Nude, Tapped & Packed, Workshop at Clerkenwell (all very good)


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Well ended up not having any coffee till this afternoon when we ended up in Covent garden,had two back to back doubles pulled on a kees mirage at http://www.coventgardenlondonuk.com/eating-drinking/articles/full-of-beans,

then 5 mins further on had the best pistachio cone ever with a great double pulled on a VA lever at http://www.lagelatiera.co.uk/index.html










Oh and saw some nice big boys at Harrods aswell


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I know you love your levers but where are the photos of the kees


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Stunning VA machine! thanks for the pics bubba


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And check out those mahlkonig beasts in the background, gary would be sooooooo jealous, but not of the beautiful lever.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I know you love your levers but where are the photos of the kees


Kees shmees,it's all about the levers now,looool...well in 3 weeks ;-)


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I know you love your levers but where are the photos of the kees


Who has kees machines in London?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The first place bubba visited


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Who has kees machines in London?


Andronicas World Of Coffee,covent gardens,2 group mirage,lush coffee at only £1.70 takeaway for a doppio,had one,left,drunk it and said to missus I need another of those and went straight back for a 2nd


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Your closest coffee shop to Claridges is http://www.taylor-st.com/locations/mayfair

Well worth a visit


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Will be in there later then Glenn,thanks,

Just been behind the synesso in kaffeine watching my shot of cult of done being pulled,very nice,had a flat white prior to it aswell,well worth the visit,have to laugh at all the peeps sat in Starbucks round the corner,idiots


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Great photos bubbajvegas. Wonder what Harrods' beans are like?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Just sat in l'eto caffe on wardour st and another synesso 3 group with robur,great food,even the missus had a cappa and loved it and she don't even like coffee,haha


























Recommended


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Better pic


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Just been in TAP on wardour st for a cheeky espresso,£2,thought London was expensive,talking to the barista about his grinders,super jolly,kony and robur,all electronic,interestingly said the kony pissed all over the robur for consistency all day long,I'm all caffeined up now so looking forward to coming back down a touch with afternoon tea at claridges this afters


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Laynes in Leeds use the Synesso, love he look of them, especially the steam wand paddle. Do they do one group versions?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah the synesso hydra http://www.synesso.com/default.aspx?ID=8 or the equivalent la marzocco GS3 http://bit.ly/15plM1J

Go on mate,splash out,lol


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like you're making a tour of it! If you fancy a filter at any point I would recommend Store St Espresso. Had Square Mile Wote through v60 there a little while ago and it was ridiculously good.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jealous!

The coffee we had on the Brum coffeeshop tour was a dissapointment!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> Yeah the synesso hydra http://www.synesso.com/default.aspx?ID=8 or the equivalent la marzocco GS3 http://bit.ly/15plM1J
> 
> Go on mate,splash out,lol


Wowzers, they are not that nice haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spukey said:


> Wowzers, they are not that nice haha


Ha ha they are at least another grand nice than that!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Just in from a nice afternoon tea at claridges,didn't know what had hit em' when the northern monkey showed up wanting 2nd helpings on everything,did sample some nice lemongrass oolong and a nice 3yr old puergh


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

lookseehear said:


> Looks like you're making a tour of it! If you fancy a filter at any point I would recommend Store St Espresso. Had Square Mile Wote through v60 there a little while ago and it was ridiculously good.


Hat would have been spot on for the morning,looks like its shut Sundays tho :-(


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> Just in from a nice afternoon tea at claridges,didn't know what had hit em' when the northern monkey showed up wanting 2nd helpings on everything,did sample some nice lemongrass oolong and a nice 3yr old puergh


You really should learn to stop swearing on here NME


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha,us northerners like a bit o'tea


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> Haha,us northerners like a bit o'tea


nowt wrong with a cup o tea! the British Empire was built on cups of tea


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

First stop of the last day,speakeasy off carnaby,great atmos,barista good for chatting coffee,flat white and cappa for the now converted missus,great caffe


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Pour over in nude,soho,just for a change,a Colombian,lovely clean sweet fresh taste


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

In the milk bar,soho,lovely espresso square mile Honduras marcala,

Missus looking miffed that I'm taking pics of machines again,looool


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Wondering where the Milk bar got their fancypants cream coloured hopper lid and Mazzer badge from...

Great pictures, Bjv, thanks for posting them


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The badge is standard just has a chrome plate behind it.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Milk bar is a regular for me. Had an espresso of the Honduras on Wednesday and loved it!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

lookseehear said:


> Milk bar is a regular for me. Had an espresso of the Honduras on Wednesday and loved it!


Yeah,cool spot,nice and relaxed pop in and pop out and the Honduras was a nice balanced acidity,bang on the money


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope your all enjoying the journey,called in at flat planet,carnaby,they've got a elektra barlume,beautiful machine but came for the flatbreads,killer food,fresh and gorgeous,recommended


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok do this will be the last entry as I'm all caffeined out and we come back up north later,workshop marylebone,another synesso but in a pretty blue,finca la Paz,fantastic and just about to order a cult of done,

#bouncingoffthewalls


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man it was a good job I was all caffeined out,was hard to resist a bucket of latte tho


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't believe you didn't try the best place in town


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like all new mazzers have that square silver coloured riveted badge then - maybe that's what you were saying CC? - looks a lot better than the old one.

Talking of London, has anyone been to the Bramah Tea and Coffee museum (if it still exists)? One of those places I mean to visit but never get around to...


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Can't believe you didn't try the best place in town


Which is?

And what's with the min 13 character posts? Is this a new forum feature?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool weekend, thanks for the pictures


----------

